# Roo-B-Q'Ns Panne Siciliano



## rivet (Apr 18, 2009)

Saw Roob's Panne Siciliano the other day and knew I had to make it.

Weather this weekend not good for firing up the smoker, so indoors it is.

Friday after work, stopped by the store to get what we needed. The goods:


Made the starter dough Friday afternoon. Not much bigger than a softball:


Let it rise till double, then into the fridge till Saturday (today):


Cut it up and mixed it in with the rest of the dry ingredients, honey, olive oil and water:


Mixed it well, kneaded it and let rise :


Made 3 loaves. One with Poppy Seeds, one with Sesame Seeds and one Plain. Let them rise then wrapped them in plastic wrap and back in the fridge till tommorrow. Roob say's that lets the flavor mellow and bloom and I agree- the dough smells awesome at this point~ much richer and deeper than regular yeast bread.


They're resting in the fridge right now until tomorrow. Can't wait to bake! Will keep you all posted and will have "B-vue" too. Thanks for looking, folks.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 19, 2009)

>>>Let them rise then wrapped them in plastic wrap and back in the fridge till tommorrow. Roob say's that lets the flavor mellow and bloom and I agree- the dough smells awesome at this point~ much richer and deeper than regular yeast bread.<<<

yep, and i agree about the "blooming" - the ebst bread you will smell and taste has probably been able to do this!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice job Rivet.  Looks good


----------



## roo-b-q'n (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow I love the way you shaped them!  This is going to be a great loaf!  I am really looking forward to seeing the finished product.

The Bread Bakers Apprentice is an awesome bread book.  I recommend it highly to anyone wanting to make any type of bread.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good. Ah but I'm allergic to wheat.  Wonder if it would work with some spelt and buckwheat?

May have to try.


----------



## rivet (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the comments! I made the loaves saturday evening and fridged them for sunday like the recipe said too. Unfortunately they fell big time. I was able to get them to rise again on sunday, but they were flattened and not very photgenic, in my opinion, so I didn't take pics. 

They did taste very good though. I think the poppy seed one was the best. I'm definitely going to make this agin, but I'll wait to roll out the loaves until the last day.

Thanks for the recipe Roob!


----------



## roo-b-q'n (Apr 20, 2009)

Bummer Rivet, alot of time spent on those loaves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . I sent you a PM.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2009)

Great job on the breads. Your gone a have me making them soon as the wife see does loaves.


----------



## pignit (May 9, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## bassman (May 10, 2009)

Great looking loaves!  Sorry they fell on you, but it's a learning experience.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

